# RAL Farbe- Norco Aurum



## mtblukas (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig die RAL Farbe von diesem Gelb, des Rahmens? Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das rausbekommen könnte?







Danke 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## pixxelbiker (13. November 2012)

die farbe kenn ich nicht,aber damit könntest du theoretisch dem ergebnis näher kommen...falls du so ein bike bei deinem händler oder sonst in deiner nähe hast:
http://www.erento.com/mieten/geraet...e/sonstige_mess-_pruefgeraete/6828796659.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (14. November 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig die RAL Farbe von diesem Gelb, des Rahmens? Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das rausbekommen könnte?
> 
> ...



Servus

Norco verwendet keine RAL-Farben. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber, dass 
sie von YS stammen.

Werde dies jedoch mit Kanada noch abklären.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## mtblukas (14. November 2012)

Okay, vielen Dank


----------



## Indian Summer (14. November 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Norco verwendet keine RAL-Farben. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber, dass
> sie von YS stammen.
> ...



Habe die Antwort eben erhalten. Es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine YS-Farbe: YS 719.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, ob du diese in Deutschland oder der Schweiz kriegst. 
Müsstest eventuell bei YS direkt anfragen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------

